# Για όποιον έχει περισσευούμενα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα προς καύση



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2014)

Άλλοι θα το βρουν διασκεδαστικό, άλλοι θα κλάψουν κι άλλοι θα ξεχάσουν κι αυτά που ήξεραν και θα κάψουν όλα τα αποθεματικά κύτταρα που έχουν διαθέσιμα, καθώς θα βυθίζονται ολοένα και περισσότερο στον όμορφο αυτό παράλληλο κόσμο μιας αλλόκοτης πραγματικότητος. Όποιος έχει χρόνο και μυαλό για κάψιμο, ας απολαύσει το μνημείον τούτο του παραλογισμού της παρετυμολογίας.

Πώς η λέξη computer προέρχεται από τα ελληνικά!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Καλά, μας ξαναθυμάσαι μέσα στη ζέστη με προσφορά να κάψουμε ό,τι κύτταρο έχει μείνει; Τεσπα, μερσί... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Γεια σου, Helle. Προέλευση λέει είναι το περιοδικό *Ελλάνιον Ήμαρ* (το _ελλάνιος_ είναι το δωρικό του _ελλήνιος_, κάτι σαν να ήσουν εσύ _Ελλαγενής_  ). Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να πάρω παλιά τεύχη, να μορφωθώ.

http://www.psarasbooks.gr/eshop/book.php?TitlesID=v81


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Και λίγη ετυμολογία από τον John Ayto (_Word Origins_):

*compute* Latin _computāre _meant ‘reckon together’. It was a compound verb formed from the prefix _com_- ‘together’ and _putāre _‘reckon, think’ (source of English _putative _and various derived forms such as _amputate_, _deputy_, _dispute_, _impute_, and _reputation_). It was borrowed into Old French as _compter_, from which English got _count_, but English _compute _was a direct borrowing from Latin. The derivative _computer _was coined in the mid-17th century, and originally meant simply ‘person who computes’; the modern meaning developed via ‘device for calculating’ at the end of the 19th century and ‘electronic brain’ in the 1940s.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Μεγαλύτερη εικόνα: https://www.beazley.ox.ac.uk/images/pottery/painters/keypieces/tiverios/21-p156bottom-medium.jpg

Για την παράσταση από αρχαίο κύλικα που συχνά συνοδεύει τέτοιες ιστορίες και υποτίθεται ότι αναπαριστά κάποιον που κρατάει λάπτοπ: Ο κύλικας είναι από τα έργα του Δούρη (Δούρις, Δούριδος) και πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο Κρατικό Μουσείο του Βερολίνου. Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:
https://www.beazley.ox.ac.uk/tools/pottery/painters/keypieces/redfigure/douris.htm

Seated older boy shows a younger how to play the pipe, another shows his charge how to hold the writing kit, and an older seated man turns around to watch.

Βλέπουμε την εικόνα σε άρθρο του BBC με τίτλο:
Ancient Greek solution for debt crisis

Η λεζάντα της εικόνας εκεί λέει: 
Email from the past? Not an ancient Greek laptop, but a writing tablet on a vase from 470 BC


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2014)

Η μπαρούφα αυτή είναι παλιότερη, εγώ την συνάντησα τον Δεκέμβρη του 12:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/12/15/meze-44/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Not an ancient Greek laptop, but a writing tablet on a vase from 470 BC


Ε βέβαια, δεν είναι λάπτοπ, τάμπλετ είναι. Το καταλάβαμε :twit::twit::twit:


----------

